# Staffing



## nice95gle (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm going to be working on an event for 300-400 ppl. Most of the details I have covered but one. I need to know how many front of the house people should I hire. Is it 2 per every 100, 5 per every 100?...I have no clue. Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Depends on the event.....depends on their job discription too....also on their experience level.


----------

